# Shallow Scape at The Green Machine



## andyh (4 Nov 2011)

So i found myself up at The Green Machine Yesterday purchasing a few bits, and i couldn't help but admire one of their new scapes. Its a shallow one, i know George has done a shallow tank before (was in PFK) but its the first one i have seen in the flesh, and i was really impressed and it added such a different dimension to the planting and scaping. This was scaped by Jim. (I think he said it was based on a river bed)



Spec:

ADA Cube Garden 120cm x 30cm x 18cm(tall) (i think)
A pair of ADA Solar II (2x36w Power compacts in each 8000k)
A TGM custom base plate and Stand, Which was very nice.
ADA substrates and CO2 system

Here are my pics (not the greatest picts but you will get the idea)


TGM Shallow ADA Cube Garden by andyh_2011, on Flickr


TGM Shallow ADA Cube Garden by andyh_2011, on Flickr


TGM Shallow ADA Cube Garden by andyh_2011, on Flickr


TGM Shallow ADA Cube Garden by andyh_2011, on Flickr

It looked awesome and i just wondered has anybody else considered one?  

Cheers
Andyh


----------



## flygja (4 Nov 2011)

That is insanely beautiful. Saves on hardscape too I bet, don't need huge driftwood or rocks.


----------



## Alastair (4 Nov 2011)

Phwoar that's a nice tank. I'd like something like that but much much longer. About 5 or 6 foot. Mist be great to own that place and do something you enjoy so much whilst working. As always another good tank from jim


----------



## Gary Nelson (4 Nov 2011)

really nice that... easy to work on as well i bet.


----------



## George Farmer (4 Nov 2011)

I really like these style of tanks. I created a thread a few months ago about them, although this is relatively deep.

viewtopic.php?f=15&t=12395

And the result -


shallow iwagumi by George Farmer, on Flickr

My next set-up is going to be 60x40x25H.  I used it here -


60cm shallow by George Farmer, on Flickr

The main issue for me is that I need to use 12mm nano glassware because the 17mm inlets are too long and hit the bottom of the tank I'm still waiting for a manufacturer to cotton-on and produce 17mm stumpy inlets!

viewtopic.php?f=38&t=15851&start=20

Finally, this has to be one of my favourite public display tanks of all time...


Aqua Zoom aquarium at a department store in Tokyo, Japan by saimo_mx70, on Flickr


----------



## clonitza (4 Nov 2011)

George: ADA New Lily Pipe Inflow V-7 or DO!Aqua Violet Glass VV-3 17D should suit your needs.


----------



## andyh (4 Nov 2011)

Glad to see i wasn't the only one who was impressed.

George, that last one at Aqua Zoom is incredible!


----------



## Stu Worrall (4 Nov 2011)

Great pictures andy and george.  I was also in on Friday whilst Ewan was photographing the tank.  It looks superb!  I didn't take any pics to speak of but did a few vids on the phone but can't work out how to use iMovie yet to put them up.

The flow from left to right in the tank looks really good. Banked on both opposite ends but very hard to explain without seeing it in the flesh.  All in all something Id love to have in my house but you'd have too have it sat on its own against a nice big wall to do it justice.


----------



## viktorlantos (4 Nov 2011)

Very nice display tank. Thanks for sharing it Andy. 
And of course a big kudos to TGM to keeping such a great tanks for the visitors.


----------



## andyh (5 Nov 2011)

stuworrall said:
			
		

> The flow from left to right in the tank looks really good. Banked on both opposite ends but very hard to explain without seeing it in the flesh.  All in all something Id love to have in my house but you'd have too have it sat on its own against a nice big wall to do it justice.




Stu, as you say hard to describe. Jim pointed out to me that the substrate is actually mirrored from back left to front right. It sounds strange but looks bang on


----------



## George Farmer (5 Nov 2011)

clonitza said:
			
		

> George: ADA New Lily Pipe Inflow V-7 or DO!Aqua Violet Glass VV-3 17D should suit your needs.


Thanks, Mike.


----------



## ghostsword (5 Nov 2011)

Great looking tank! I love shallow tanks. Those lights are superb! 

George what sort of light is that you got with the LEDs? Looks amazing!

The TGM tank, those light supports are dyi? 


.


----------



## andyh (5 Nov 2011)

ghostsword said:
			
		

> The TGM tank, those light supports are dyi?
> .




Lewis, I think the actual stand i.e the bar is ADA Garden Stand, but they have had a base plate and two vertical risers/stubs made to utilise the ADA Garden stand. As this would normally fasten to the side of the cabinet with a clamp.


----------



## ghostsword (6 Nov 2011)

Thanks Andy. It did look very neat, and a good idea to do something like that for tanks that ate on wide cabinets.

The lights are ADA, right?


.


----------



## andyh (6 Nov 2011)

ghostsword said:
			
		

> Thanks Andy. It did look very neat, and a good idea to do something like that for tanks that ate on wide cabinets.
> 
> The lights are ADA, right?
> 
> ...



Yes the lights are A pair of ADA Solar II (2x36w Power compacts in each 8000k)


----------



## philyoung (7 Nov 2011)

That looks amazing! I have been looking for something a bit different to go in an alcove, a 90 x 30 x 20 would fit well. Where are the inflow and outflow pipes? I cant see them in the picture. Would having that depth of substrate in the corner not lead to anaerobic conditions?


----------



## grathod (10 Nov 2011)

These shallow tanks are something else... George what is that tmc light you've used on your 60x40x25cm set up? is it the nd tile 1000HD or the 1500xg? those curved brackets are well smart... nice scape mate


----------



## George Farmer (10 Nov 2011)

grathod said:
			
		

> These shallow tanks are something else... George what is that tmc light you've used on your 60x40x25cm set up? is it the nd tile 1000HD or the 1500xg? those curved brackets are well smart... nice scape mate


2 x TMC Mini LED 400 tiles are used above this - 6500K. They produce a decent amount of light over this.

They do white brackets which I think look better (depending on your interior design), and hopefully some clear/frosted versions are coming out too.


----------



## Dogtemple (27 Nov 2011)

I love the idea of shallow tanks, 90x90x30 is something i have had in my head for a while, it could have a lot of potential


----------



## BigTom (28 Nov 2011)

Dogtemple said:
			
		

> I love the idea of shallow tanks, 90x90x30 is something i have had in my head for a while, it could have a lot of potential





Same dimensions as my tank. I'd go very slightly deeper though, as things tend tot look cramped heigh-wise unless the water is right to the brim.


----------



## Piece-of-fish (30 Nov 2011)

Seen the scape today, looks beautiful on the till. 
The big vulcano scape is great as well.


----------



## gillo45 (1 Dec 2011)

This Scape was amazing, great to see it at TGM. i need one for my office !


----------

